# Météo-France pour iPad



## polop35 (25 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, J'ai vu que Météo-France vient enfin de sortir une appli spécifique pour iPad. Elle rappelle un peu celle de la Chaîne Météo. 
En tout cas, elle est beaucoup plus ergonomique et complète (adaptation iPad oblige), que celle conçue pour l'iPhone.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, elle est gratuite.


----------

